
MENACE: the Matchbox Educable Noughts And Crosses Engine - blasdel
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stml/sets/72157622716067016/
======
blasdel
From this presentation: <http://shorttermmemoryloss.com/menace/>

A brief history of Matchbox Game-Learning Machines:
[http://books.google.com/books?id=orz0SDEakpYC&pg=PA471&#...</a>

